# L Glutamine



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I picked up L Glutamine powder yesterday in hopes it might help with constipation. Has anyone had positive results? I also started taking slippery elm again yesterday.


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

I had chronic constipation for 7 years until I found an easy, common sense solution that worked from day one. It has worked for me for over 10 years of relief now, and I got my life back. Please read my post, "I HAD IBD-C; Now I don't. This worked for me" on page 2 now. It's about a third of the way down as of this posting.

I also tried just about every herbal remedy, including slippery elm, without positive results before I found this answer.

Good luck! R.G.


----------

